# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Chia sẻ địa chỉ quán bún riêu ngon ở Hà Nội - bun rieu

## hangnt

*Cùng với bún ốc, phở hay các loại xôi thì bún riêu là món ăn sáng phổ biến của người dân Hà Nội.*



Bún riêu Hòa Mã hơi đầy đặn quá.
Cách đây cả chục năm, con phố Thi Sách nhỏ nhỏ đã tấp nập cả sáng lẫn trưa bởi có quán bún riêu ngay đầu phố. Nhà khá rộng, khách tới ăn còn ngồi cả vỉa hè mà nhiều khi vẫn không đủ chỗ. Nước dùng vừa miệng, bát bún đầy đặn, hay nhất là có rau sống chần. Dân văn phòng qua đây ăn trưa cũng đông bởi bún có thể gọi kèm giò tai, thịt bò nên cũng đủ no cho buổi chiều làm việc tiếp.

Thời gian gần đây, quán ở Thi Sách sửa chữa nên khách chuyển qua nhiều điểm khác trong đó có cửa hàng ở Hòa Mã, cách đó chỉ một quãng đường. Hương vị với các món ăn kèm của nhà hàng này cũng tương tự, chỗ ngồi cũng nhiều, để xe thoải mái nên khách tới ăn khá đông. Chỉ có điều, bát bún riêu của quán nếu gọi thêm cả đậu cả giò thì đầy ụ cả bát.

Nếu đi chơi phố cổ vào buổi tối, bạn có thể ghé vào phố Hàng Buồm, ngồi vỉa hè ăn bát bún riêu, vị chua chua thanh thanh. Đi cùng nhiều người, bạn cũng có thêm nhiều lựa chọn từ các hàng quán quanh đó.

Ở đầu chợ Ngọc Hà (đoạn từ phố Sơn Tây rẽ vào) có một hàng bún riêu thú vị. Bát bún ăn vừa miệng nhưng ấn tượng hơn là biển cửa hàng quảng cáo có "tương ớt tự làm siêu cay".

Đôi khi muốn thay đổi khẩu vị, bạn cũng có thể dừng chân ở ngã tư Hàng Bông - Phũ Doãn. Ở đây bán bún riêu cua Nam Bộ nhưng thành phần thì phức tạp hơn nhiều. Nào là giò, tiết luộc, móng giò, chả cua, đậu nên thấy cũng là lạ so với kiểu bún riêu quen thuộc của người Hà Nội.

*Địa chỉ thành viên gợi ý:*

- Bún riêu ở ngã tư Quang Trung - Hai Bà Trưng của chị Huyền.

- Bún riêu ở Quang Trung nhưng đầu ngã tư Trần Quốc Toản - Quang Trung.

- Bún riêu đậu, bò ở ngõ Thái Phiên.

- Bún riêu đầu phố Đường Thành bán tối.

- Quán bún riêu của cô Thành trong ngõ Phất Lộc.

- Bún riêu Hàng Buồm bán từ khoảng 15h đến tối.

- Bún riêu Bát Đàn (quán gánh ngồi ở 1 cái ngõ nhỏ).

- Bún riêu Mai Hắc Đế (đoạn gần thông ra Đại Cồ Việt).

- Trên phố Triệu Việt Vương (đối diện hàng trà sữa trân châu).

- Quán bún riêu ở 3A Thể Giao (đầu gần Tuệ Tĩnh).

- Bún riêu phố Đường Thành (gần chợ Hàng Da).

- Bún riêu phố Trần Xuân Soạn (đối diện chợ Hôm).

- 54 Bạch Mai, bán từ 14h30.

- Quán bún riêu, bún cua, cá, ốc ở phố Hoàng Cầu.

- Đến chợ chỗ cầu Yên Hòa hỏi chị Dung.

- Quán bún riêu ở ngõ 144 phố Vũ Trọng Phụng.

- Quán bún riêu của ở đầu phố Chùa Láng.

- Trong ngõ 7 phố Thái Hà (qua bể bơi Thái Hà).

* Mời bạn chia sẻ thêm về các quán bún riêu ở Hà Nội bằng cách comment dưới bài. Các địa chỉ do thành viên Didau gợi ý sẽ được bổ sung vào bài viết.




Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nọi* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------


## cuongndgt

nhìn tô bún mà thấy đói quá..

----------


## khoan_gieng

Nhớ bún ốc rồi đấy  :cuoi1: 
Nhào vô thoai

----------


## Min ục

Mình bị nghiện bún riêu và ăn rất nhiều quán nhưng thích nhất vẫn là quán bún ở 40 Hàng Tre.
Quán nhỏ xíu xiu và chỉ bán từ 7h đến khoảng 10h sáng là hết veo. Bún nấu chuẩn kiểu Hà Nội xưa, không lai tạp, ăn vô cùng đậm đà. Mình hỏi thì cô bảo học cách nấu từ mẹ, mẹ cô ý cũng là người nấu cỗ nổi tiếng phố cổ luôn! 
 Thèm quá đi mất ~

----------


## thuty

> Mình bị nghiện bún riêu và ăn rất nhiều quán nhưng thích nhất vẫn là quán bún ở 40 Hàng Tre.
> Quán nhỏ xíu xiu và chỉ bán từ 7h đến khoảng 10h sáng là hết veo. Bún nấu chuẩn kiểu Hà Nội xưa, không lai tạp, ăn vô cùng đậm đà. Mình hỏi thì cô bảo học cách nấu từ mẹ, mẹ cô ý cũng là người nấu cỗ nổi tiếng phố cổ luôn! 
>  Thèm quá đi mất ~


Bán thế thì người ở xa ăn thế nào được. Phải bán cả buổi tối chứ.

----------


## littlegirl

mình ko thích cua lăm nên chưa ăn bún riêu bao giờ, nhìn ảnh ở đây muốn thử quá

----------

